# Beasts of Chaos?



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was quite interested in making a Beasts of Chaos army, spurred ahead by the fact that the new Warriors of Chaos list (Based upon my thoughts on the "get you by" list on the website) may not be as good as the current list. I've searched around on the internet and about the only thing I can find on Beasts of Chaos are the Games-Workshop pages. I tried going in store and looking for someone who collected Beasts of Chaos, but unfortunately I found no one. I only gathered vague ideas on them.
So this brings me to my main question: Why does nobody get them? I've not seen many people in store with Beasts of Chaos. Is it the rules or the now quite dated minis? I can't see a reason why anyone wouldn't get them; they seem pretty awesome. Anyone who can provide information on Beasts of Chaos and persuade me to get them over the Empire, your information is valued.
Many thanks!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well i collect empire and just lost my last battle against beastmen and they seemed an interesting army but it depends on your style of play as to whether they're better for you i mean i would be useless with them as i prefer a gunline with a few outriding troops to mop up but thats why i use empire


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Never played them my self but I do agree they are one of those little used lists that are actually really good. The models are great and the rules work really well.
Dont know why people dont go for them more, but they are a good army to go for.

The army is probly warhammer armies version of silent but deadly.

Other words an effective army that a lot of player gloss over.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Beasts of Chaos are ace you have cheep, big herd units as the core of the army to the big monsters, like dragon ogers, minitors, choas ogers, and choas trolls.


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a beast army for about two months. I could not stand their low leadership. Lose a combat by 1 and they are off and running. The only way to get a respectable leadership was to have a doom bull in the army. The herds rock!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Aside from the ambush rule being a little broken its still a good army. Definately needs a new one but still a fun army, personally i like them and i dont know why they have faded.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have played against a few beastmen armies with mixed success the multiple beast herds are fairly standard and with the rules not to difficult to beat, The trend at the moment is multiple chariots with monster units as backup this is harder to beat without massed cannons but seems fun to play the third type of beastman army is the one I hold the most loathing for and thats the morghor surrounded by chaos hounds list on turn 1 you end up facing multiple spawn models that are hard to kill all wizards are likely to be turned into spawn and you can't shoot the irritating git unless you get really close but my hatred for his army may come from the fact that the person that plays this in my local gw is a complete tool only rivalled by the lothern seaguard player that gets a free shot at you from every model in his army before the game even starts and still tries to get the new asf rules on top of the sea guard army rules


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, it sounds like you have a couple of tools at your game store. Morgor will get toned down or go away when the new books comes out. As for the Lothern sea guard player, well I wouldn't play him. He is just cheating.


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

fool injected said:


> Yeah, it sounds like you have a couple of tools at your game store. Morgor will get toned down or go away when the new books comes out. As for the Lothern sea guard player, well I wouldn't play him. He is just cheating.


I'm not a fan of Morgor. Never really liked the model, to be honest. 

But yeah, I think they need an update. Daemons of Chaos, Warriors of chaos, it's only fair that Beasts of Chaos are next :grin:


----------

